

How Would You Treat a Million Dollar Race Horse? - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/how-would-you-treat-a-million-dollar-race-horse/

======
gerggerg
Whats funny is that without professional intervention, most people would find
themselves with a dead horse in a few weeks. Million dollar or not.

How would I treat a million dollar race horse? I don't know, feed it hay?

